# The seven dwarfs go to the Vatican



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The seven dwarfs go to the Vatican , and because they are the seven dwarfs, they are immediately ushered in to see the Pope.

Grumpy leads the pack.

'Grumpy, my son,' says the Pope, 'What can I do for you?'

Grumpy asks, 'Excuse me your Excellency, but are there any dwarf nuns in Rome?'

The Pope wrinkles his brow at the odd question, thinks for a moment and answers, 'No, Grumpy, there are no dwarf nuns in Rome.'

In the background, a few of the dwarfs start giggling.

Grumpy turns around and glares, silencing them.

Grumpy turns back, 'Your Worship, are there any dwarf nuns in all of Europe?'

The Pope, puzzled now, again thinks for a moment and then answers, 'No, Grumpy, there are no dwarf nuns in Europe

'This time, all of the other dwarfs burst into laughter.

Once again, Grumpy turns around and silences them with an angry glare.

Grumpy turns back and says, 'Mr.. Pope! Are there ANY dwarf nuns anywhere in the world?'

The Pope, really confused by the questions says, 'I'm sorry, my son, there are no dwarf nuns anywhere in the world.'

The other dwarfs collapse into a heap, rolling and laughing, pounding the floor, tears rolling down their cheeks, as they begin chanting......

'Grumpy shagged a penguin!'

'Grumpy shagged a penguin!'


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha, brilliant. Just shared that one with the office, very well recieved


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahahahhahahahahaha gold


----------



## Devi1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hahahaha :lol:


----------

